# My 2007 Ford Explorer XLT



## SeanC898 (Jun 29, 2010)

First off Id like to say that all pictures and videos were taken by me on my Blackberry.

This is my 07 Ford Explorer XLT POV. I use it for Fire & EMS Responses to the scene and to the station.

I have a blue light permit issued by my dept.
They are mostly used on scene however if I please I can use them en route as well. They are curtsey lights and I don't break any traffic laws when using them.

I'm not here to stir the pot about pov lights and their use. That is for another thread. I am simply showcasing the installing talent of me and my friends and what works for me when responding to emergencies.

*Front*
Whelen Inner Edge B/B
Whelen 400 Dual Series x2 (Grill)
Whelen Vertex B x2 (Fog Lights)

*Side*
Whelen Slimlighter B/B

*Back*
Whelen Single Talon B x2
Whelen Vertex R x2 (Brake Lights)
Whelen Vertex B/W x2 (Reverse Lights)
Whelen TIR3 B x2 (Coming soon, See pics for brackets already mounted)

*Inside*
Havis Ford Explorer Console
Whelen PCCS9NP Switchbox
Motorola CDM1250
Uniden BC15 Scanner
Streamlight Vulcun Charger

*Roof*
Laird ETRAB4503 (For Motorola)
Larson NMO150/450/800 (For Uniden)


*Note:*Video 2 has the flashing takedowns on. *I DO NOT* respond with these on. I turned them on for the vid because I like they way they look. I DO however use the regular takedowns O/s for Extra lighting if needed. Also I do have the Cruise option on my edge which I do use when O/s EMS Runs when I go to the scene. (Dont want to light up the neighborhood, but sometimes the squad doesn't always know where to go) The TIR3s going in the back will be steady burns in conjunction with the Cruise lights from the front. And YES I know about the gap on the console. That plates on its way.


















































































*Video*


----------



## EMTminer (Jul 2, 2010)

Looks good! nice work


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 2, 2010)

*I love baby pictures*

Does the server know we're sucking up their resources?
Oh, wait, I'm the guy who posted the humongous photo of a P-5 crash truck...:blush:


----------



## mep42 (Jul 17, 2010)

If you don't mind sharing, how much did something like that cost you?

Mark


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 17, 2010)

mycrofft said:


> Does the server know we're sucking up their resources?



The video is not on our server.  We don't care. 

The install looks clean though.  Good job.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 17, 2010)

Please tell me you do not leave your bunker gear exposed like that?


----------



## emt_irl (Jul 17, 2010)

nice jeep... clean instalation, do you find your front head and rear tail lights fog up with the holes drilled for the strobes?

also it looks cold where you are, do you find your equipment suffers from the low temps?


----------



## SeanC898 (Jul 19, 2010)

These pics were taken in the winter time. I live and volly in Lower Connecticut, Its not that cold. But like all places that get cold I do find I have to check my O2 tank more often in the winter. The only issues I've had with fogging up are in my reverse lights. The Fog lights and tail lights are free of moisture so no issues. 

Yes my bunker gear is "exposed" like that. Were you expecting a tarp?

And Mark, the total cost for this truck was around $1,500. Most of the stuff I had from prior cars but this time I wanted to design and drive a truck I was proud of and that looked good. Yes it was pricey, but It's my money and I'm stoked with the way it all came out. Does everything I need it to and more.

Thanks for all the praise btw. I'm glad ya like it.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 19, 2010)

$1,500 that could have been put towards paramedic education...


----------



## SeanC898 (Jul 19, 2010)

True, But i'm content with EMT-B for now


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jul 19, 2010)

Can we re title "the Ambulances and Equipment thread" the "whacker thread"?
Good job installing the stuff.


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 19, 2010)

*Brown shakes his head sadly, zips up his orange jumpsuit and puts on his David Clark headset

Medivac away!


----------



## medic417 (Jul 19, 2010)

SeanC898 said:


> .
> 
> Yes my bunker gear is "exposed" like that. Were you expecting a tarp?



Seems you did not read your bunker gear manual.  The way you are storing is a major risk to your safety.  A quality tarp would help reduce the risk.


----------



## SeanC898 (Jul 19, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Seems you did not read your bunker gear manual.  The way you are storing is a major risk to your safety.  A quality tarp would help reduce the risk.



Fair Enough. I'll look into something to keep it all together.


----------



## medic417 (Jul 19, 2010)

SeanC898 said:


> Fair Enough. I'll look into something to keep it all together.



Bunker gear deteriorates much more rapidly when stored exposed to the sun.  Your tinted windows do not stop enough UV to protect them.  I only mention as I do not want you to get hurt because of doing the same bad habit so many others have developed.  So after fire rinse and hang dry bunker gear.  Once dry store it concealed from sunlight.  Be aware not all bags stop the UV.  Here is one listed for storage.  http://www.fireservicemanagement.com/gearbag.html


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 19, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Please tell me you do not leave your bunker gear exposed like that?



And you might want to consider all the nasties that gear is off-gassing (for lack of a better term). With all the OSB, plywood, synthetics, polymers, and volitile organic and hydrocarbon based products both contained in and used to construct buildings these days, there is some dangerous crap that gets embedded and partially absorbed by your turnouts.

Unless y'all wash them after every fire, then my point is pointless. (pun definatly intended)


----------



## medic417 (Jul 19, 2010)

lightsandsirens5 said:


> And you might want to consider all the nasties that gear is off-gassing (for lack of a better term). With all the OSB, plywood, synthetics, polymers, and volitile organic and hydrocarbon based products both contained in and used to construct buildings these days, there is some dangerous crap that gets embedded and partially absorbed by your turnouts.
> 
> Unless y'all wash them after every fire, then my point is pointless. (pun definatly intended)



Very true.  In fact besides the out gassing I have seen bunker gear that did not get cleaned regularly actually ignite while being worn fighting fire.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 19, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Very true.  In fact besides the out gassing I have seen bunker gear that did not get cleaned regularly actually ignite while being worn fighting fire.



I hate it when that happens.  :blush:


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 20, 2010)

ffemt8978 said:


> I hate it when that happens.  :blush:



It didn't happen unless we get a play by play here ff. 
Unless you were just being sarcastic of course.

 I used to carry mine around in a suburban, but when people started asking what I was smoking in there, I quit. I never keep it in my vehicle now. It stays at the station, if I end up meeting the engine on scene, I swing by and pick it up, then go. An extra minute is worth it to me.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 20, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Very true.  In fact besides the out gassing I have seen bunker gear that did not get cleaned regularly actually ignite while being worn fighting fire.



Probably contaminated with PCBs or hydrocarbon residue?

PCBs would be extremely rare these days though. (Although we have multiple transformers in my district still insulated with PCB containing fluids.) Some nasty crap those PCBs are.  

We had one guy once who somehow got his turnout pants pretty well soaked with diesel at a wreck. Well, later on, they would not let him near a fire till he got them cleaned. It took him forever.   

We are responsible for talking our own gear to the cleaners and picking it up. The dept. pays for it, but we have to do the work.

Never seen flaming turnouts though. That must be a sight!


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 20, 2010)

Was at my third fire of the day (second structure fire that day).  The first one was in an industrial complex that lasted 9.5 hours, followed by a haystack fire, followed by a mobile home fire.  During primary search of the mobile home fire ( we were told the resident might still be inside), I got a little to close to the open flames and the soot on my bunker gear from the earlier calls caught fire.  

I couldn't figure out why my search team partner suddenly started swatting me on the back of my legs.


----------



## Charmeck (Oct 8, 2010)

Nice, clean install!


----------



## slb862 (Oct 8, 2010)

WOW!   Look at all that snow!


----------



## Explorer19 (Oct 14, 2010)

Nice install. Saw it on Elightbars


----------



## Pittma (Nov 19, 2010)

I love the way the center console looks- TIGHT!


----------



## DarkStarr (Nov 22, 2010)

well at least its a clean install.


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Nov 22, 2010)

Looks nice, Kind of what i plan on doing with my car when i get my light permit, just i will only run dash and deck lights with maybe a few in the grill. Some people might call us whackers, But when i was going to calls with my dad and other members of the F.D. more often than not we used our lights. and around here 90% of people have the courtesy to pull over. I like you install, I would be proud to own it. GOOD JOB. and i dont blame you for spending the money on all of the equipment, In CT most volunteers will use it nearly 80 % percent of calls.


----------



## LucidResq (Nov 22, 2010)

ffemt8978 said:


> Was at my third fire of the day (second structure fire that day).  The first one was in an industrial complex that lasted 9.5 hours, followed by a haystack fire, followed by a mobile home fire.  During primary search of the mobile home fire ( we were told the resident might still be inside), I got a little to close to the open flames and the soot on my bunker gear from the earlier calls caught fire.
> 
> I couldn't figure out why my search team partner suddenly started swatting me on the back of my legs.



But dirty bunkers look so much cooler! Clean bunkers make ya look like a probie!    I've heard of the same phenomenon.


----------



## dmc2007 (Nov 23, 2010)

To the OP (if he's still around), did you find a way to have the tailgate mounted lights shut off automatically when you open the tailgate?  My campus service operates a similar vehicle and we are trying to find a way to not be blinded every time we open the tailgate with the lights on.


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Nov 23, 2010)

you could always run a switch on the wires in the back and manually flip them off when opening the hatch....just a regular toggle, prolly want about 15A


----------



## SeanC898 (Nov 25, 2010)

dmc2007 said:


> To the OP (if he's still around), did you find a way to have the tailgate mounted lights shut off automatically when you open the tailgate?  My campus service operates a similar vehicle and we are trying to find a way to not be blinded every time we open the tailgate with the lights on.



Yeah I'm still here. No I do get blinded when putting on my gear. What I've been doing lately is using my lights to get OS then switching to my crusie lights while OS. There are just to many lights and at night I blind my engines. And yes I love the truck its awsome.


----------



## dmc2007 (Nov 26, 2010)

frostbiteEMT said:


> you could always run a switch on the wires in the back and manually flip them off when opening the hatch....just a regular toggle, prolly want about 15A



That's actually what we have currently, we're just concerned it will lead to people turning it off on scene and then leaving it off after the call.


----------



## SeanC898 (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm sure if you could rig up some sort of pressure swich where when the trunk is down it completes the circut and when the trunk is open the circut is open.

I'm sure if you called an installer they might be able to find something like that for you.


----------

